# Horizontal Router Table- Adjustable top



## belaire445 (Oct 21, 2012)

Approximately 2 weeks ago one of the Forum members, Botelho 007, included a youtube link in his message that showed a German woodworker setting up and operating a shop made horizontal router table. This table took up very little space, extremely easy to set up, yet was built very ingeniously. I was so inspired that I had to make one. There were no plans and I didn't understand the documentary part of the youtube video but the design seemed like something I could do without a shop. I don't even have a drill press but given what I did have I knew I could make this table. I have 3 router tables but I've always wanted a horizontal one because they're so many more options available with one. Heck, just being able to make raised panels without having to use a monster router bit or having to hold the panel upright, is a huge plus. I just completed making it this morning. One of the tricky jobs was having to drill the holes for the 1/2" threaded rods. These holes had to be as plumb as possible because there are (2) threaded inserts on each side and the 1/2" rod is not forgiving. If the holes were off even a little bit they would have been difficult to turn with a small plastic knob. The project was my Christmas present to myself. I will apply a clear finish on the wood to keep it from getting scratched up.
These photos are of my router table. I've also included the link that Botelho 007 initially sent that inspired me. I'm really happy with the way it came out
HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!
Steve

Horizontal-Frästisch schafft neue Spielräume - YouTube


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Job well done Steve 
I complement you follow the the video so well


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

good job Steve

Horizontal-Frästisch schafft neue Spielräume - YouTube

===

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/33162-mlcs-horizontal-router-table-update.html

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/3014-new-toy.html
==


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

Very good job there Steve. I am impressed with what you have accomplished. I prefer shop made tables over purchased ones. Would it be of any value if you included tracks for feather boards? I'm impressed that you were able to look at someone else's product and produce your own. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## spayne (Apr 4, 2011)

Congratulations on a wonderful job. I wondered why you picked this solution for a horizontal router table over the eg Stumpy Nubbs one where the table drops down instead of pulling up as this one does. Are there advantages with the lift up over the drop down?


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

Good job Steve.
I am also going do one and I hoping come out the plans.
His insight of the project is good stayed perfect.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Very nice I will have to try and make one my self. Thanks for the great pics.
Happy New Year.
Roxanne


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Steve ~


> One of the tricky jobs was having to drill the holes for the 1/2" threaded rods. These holes had to be as plumb as possible because there are (2) threaded inserts on each side and the 1/2" rod is not forgiving. If the holes were off even a little bit they would have been difficult to turn with a small plastic knob.


Steve, can you elaborate on the number and placement of your threaded inserts? Yes, I can see that this part of the project is critical. The original German design used a 3rd, free floating block at the bottom of each threaded rod, which I thought was rather lame. Do your threaded rods thread into the bottom vertical 2x4 blocks or do they simply rest on the blocks? I also liked your use of 4-star knobs as opposed to wing nuts. One thing that I liked about the WerkHolzen TV video was the placement of the horizontal jig on a folding workstation. I have an old Sears version, which would suit me fine. I am assuming that you designed your version to be clamped to any available work station or saw horses for on site construction. Also, did you include a dust port below the table top? Again, excellent design "upgrade" and photos.

Also, anxious to see what Botelho007 comes up with his own build. 

Bob


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Steve.

Language was not a problem to make that horizontal RT. Was it?

I´ll put this in my TDLP (To do list project)


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Nifty. I always say that if you make your own router table then you get what you want and need, not what someone else thinks you want and need.


----------

